# Engineering pun!



## User1 (Nov 19, 2016)

There are so many meanings for our engineering terminology! Have pun!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 19, 2016)

This is a gneiss addition.


----------



## User1 (Nov 19, 2016)

What did the column say to the beam?







Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg (Nov 19, 2016)

thejulie said:


> What did the column say to the beam?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I support you


----------



## Ultrafault (Nov 20, 2016)

I am so good at digital communications I eat serial for breakfast.


----------



## Ultrafault (Nov 20, 2016)

Our power grid is so prone to explosions we get all of our transformers from Michael Bay.


----------



## Ultrafault (Nov 20, 2016)

I misunderstood my signal processing homework and remoldled my foyer.


----------



## User1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Lol!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2016)

thejulie said:


> Lol!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Where's the pun in that?


----------



## Dleg (Nov 21, 2016)

I remember my senior ME project, building a solar powered car.  My roommate got assigned to the project management group.  I was sent to drivetrain. I got the shaft.


----------



## User1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Did you hear about the company that sells elastomeric insulators? Their motto is "resistance is butyl"

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Nov 21, 2016)

16 sodium atoms walk into a bar

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Followed by batman.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Why was the thermometer smarter than the graduated cylinder?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Nov 21, 2016)

He had more degrees

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 2, 2016)

@thejen you're famous.


----------



## P-E (Dec 4, 2016)

That peckerhead has a short circuit.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 22, 2018)

"Hot tap" is my personal favorite.


----------



## Master slacker (May 23, 2018)

I've never met a civil engineer


----------



## User1 (May 28, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> "Hot tap" is my personal favorite.


What is a hot tap? 

Also, do you tape squares, or are you an extrusion of a square, with a taper? I've been wondering this for more than a minute.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 29, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> What is a hot tap?


Hot tapping is when you drill into a pipeline with live gas (or whatever process fluid) in the pipe. We do it when we can't interrupt service to core customers, but you need to bypass the gas flow to do other maintenance downstream. It's kind of a pain, but really fun to say during conference calls.

https://youtu.be/nFEsa0fxTMU


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 29, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> Also, do you tape squares, or are you an extrusion of a square, with a taper? I've been wondering this for more than a minute.﻿


Haha! The square taper bottom bracket is the height of bicycle bottom bracket design and a really elegant engineering solution. I use it as an example of how anything that comes after is an example of over-engineering and/or planned obsolescence.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 31, 2018)

Some reactors and sources get wrapped in "breeding blankets"


----------

